# BRAKE CALIPER SIZES



## Cyber240 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey guys/ gals, I have a 90 coupe and was wondering what calipers will fit on it.What I mean is will a 92`s fit or 89 or 91 etc. My rear left is completely gone and the new ones are really expensive, so i`m looking at used. Any help would be great.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think all the brakes were the same through out the S13 series. The only exceptions, I know for a fact, were the abs front brakes which are slightly larger. I got to find that one out the hard way.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*S13 rear calipers*

Nissan only made one rear single piston caliper, and they're the same on all S13's. Try finding one on EBay. People who do Sumitomo brake swaps often dump the single piston calipers for cheap, and I've even seen dual-piston set-ups for like $100. (Don't tell anyone, but I got the full 4-piston set up for $100.)


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

hey i've been looking around and i've seen 30mm z32 brake calipers w/redrilled rotors to fit 4 lug s13s. i was just wondering if anyone knew what was involved in doing such a conversion. would it be a direct install? if not, what modifications would be involved? would i need a z32 master cylinder? would everything fit perfectly given i have the rims to clear such brakes? 

any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

http://importnut.net/300zxbrakeswap.htm 

here is a useful link regarding this subject

as i understood u will have to use 17" rims

anywane could post the price of 300ZX parts needed for this swap

not the exact price but something to give me an ideea


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I bought 5mm spacers on ebay for $12 and they clear the 30mm z32 brakes fine with the 7 spoke wheels.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

about that 300zx brake conversion,
if i want to do that but with new parts, what should i buy:
front/rear brake disck
front/rear calipers
front/rear brake pads
master cilinder

anything else?

how can i convert my 200SX to 5 lugs
how can i drill the 300ZX brake disk so they be centered and fit perfectly

and the moast important qestion:

does this conversion can be made on the 200SX RS13 CA18DET (1990) ?


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

ByReaL said:


> about that 300zx brake conversion,
> if i want to do that but with new parts, what should i buy:
> front/rear brake disck
> front/rear calipers
> ...


Go visit www.pdm-racing.com

As for the calipers... NO the S13 was NOT the same size in front or rears on any of the models.
The ABS and HiCAS models have bigger Calipers for the needed surface area of the pads... So BE Cautious


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> Go visit www.pdm-racing.com
> 
> As for the calipers... NO the S13 was NOT the same size in front or rears on any of the models.
> The ABS and HiCAS models have bigger Calipers for the needed surface area of the pads... So BE Cautious


i know it was not the same size

as i understood so far to be able to do Z32 brake conversion i understood i'll need 
17" aloys/weels...
300ZX calipers , brake disck and master cilinder
some lines (brake fluid lines)
and do some modification to the hand brake cable


and i asked if this conversion can be done on the 200SX RS13 (no abs no hicas) recently my friend bought an 200SX identical as mine only he has abs, and the brake disck... are the same and it is also a 4 lugs


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

why not just leave the stock rear brakes? installing z32 brakes in the rear is a bit complicated from what i know. 

also, you could just get the z32 brakes for the front, and then redrill the rotors so that they fit your 4 lug. and then just get a 300zx master cylinder and conversion brake lines. i don't think you need a proportioning valve....


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

this is somewhat off the topic but which is better the aluminum or iron, and why?


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

aluminum because it is lighter


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Considering that you speak of a 200sx and not the 240sx. It is a whole different breed on safety issues. The Silvia/200sx with the CA18 or SR20 has lighter sheet metal and the braking system is standard on all S13's up to 94. The ABS is supposed to have bigger Rotors, Calipers and Pads. YET, that is not totally true if the sales area did not require it to be sold. Such as eastern Europe and Northwest territories. 
So you would be correct. In the U.S. and U.S. territories and sanctions, the SAFETY code has to be adhered to. Which means Larger size for ABS and heavier sheet metal, glass, etc...


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

*options*

check e-bay but, my favorite place, Advanced Auto Parts. They are cheap, can take em back if they dont fit, and its all oem Sumitomo. they can even show you a pic before you buy! :thumbup:


bridrive55 said:


> Nissan only made one rear single piston caliper, and they're the same on all S13's. Try finding one on EBay. People who do Sumitomo brake swaps often dump the single piston calipers for cheap, and I've even seen dual-piston set-ups for like $100. (Don't tell anyone, but I got the full 4-piston set up for $100.)


----------

